# Fingertrick for diagonal swap PLL parity alg :)



## Bhargav777 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## applemobile (Feb 23, 2013)

Dem Fnigernails.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Will cut em soon


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't see anything non-obvious in terms of the fingertricks, but the algorithm itself is cool. I'll just copy it from your description:
Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2

What do you think about it compared to the T-perm one?
L U L' (Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2) y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 23, 2013)

Cool alg.


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 23, 2013)

Why not (F R U' R' U' R U R' F) U (r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2) U (R U R' U' R' F R F') ?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Feb 23, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I don't see anything non-obvious in terms of the fingertricks, but the algorithm itself is cool. I'll just copy it from your description:
> Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2
> 
> What do you think about it compared to the T-perm one?
> L U L' (Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2) y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' F'



Thanks for T perm one, made my day


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 23, 2013)

I use F r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' r' U' R U R' r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r R' U R r' U' F', mostly without F/F' at the start end for BLD, I adapted the one Rob Yau posted since the idea works for the Y perm I use as well as the standard one.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 23, 2013)

I just avoid the scenario altogether. I did learn the adj edges swap though.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha, it's nice to see someone using my alg. Also note that the Rw moves can be inverted to do the same thing (if that's faster). That is, 

Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 *Rw* U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 *Rw* L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2 (22f) (the alg in the op)
or
Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 *Rw'* U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 *Rw'* L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2 (22f)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I just avoid the scenario altogether.



How?


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 23, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How?


COLL? I use it every time on 4x4/6x6, because you can get parity-only LL. You have to orient the LL edges during F2L-1 ofc.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 24, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I don't see anything non-obvious in terms of the fingertricks, but the algorithm itself is cool. I'll just copy it from your description:
> Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2
> 
> What do you think about it compared to the T-perm one?
> L U L' (Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2) y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' F'


This seems awesome too.  But considering that you will have to make a cube rotation, this does not impress me for now. Also I lock up quite a lot on my SS, so, considering the nervousness in a competition, I would try not to turn my cube much or increase the number of moves I do, which is why I prefer this. I already know (F R U' R' U' R U R' F) U (r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2) U (R U R' U' R' F R F') too, the one that DrKorbin just posted, but I prefer RUL moves for this case rather than F moves. 



FinnGamer said:


> COLL? I use it every time on 4x4/6x6, because you can get parity-only LL. You have to orient the LL edges during F2L-1 ofc.


I do use COLL too, but I guess using it for sune and antisune cases are only going to eat up more time. If someone's curious about where I learnt from, I learnt the alg from 4Everything's channel long time back. 



stevecho816 said:


> Cool alg.


 




cmowla said:


> Haha, it's nice to see someone using my alg. Also note that the Rw moves can be inverted to do the same thing (if that's faster). That is,
> 
> Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 *Rw* U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 *Rw* L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2 (22f) (the alg in the op)
> or
> Rw2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 *Rw'* U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 *Rw'* L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' Rw2 (22f)



Thanks a lot for the alg! I used this to get my first ever sub 1 in 4x4 6 months back


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 24, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Thanks a lot for the alg! I used this to get my first ever sub 1 in 4x4 6 months back


Glad I could help. Unfortunately I could not succeed at getting a RUL alg for the adjacent case (which is the same length or shorter, at least) with no cube rotations. The following is the best I've gotten (you might have seen this already, but...). All we do is shift the alg for the diagonal case and conjugate:

z' Rw2
R' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw L U2 R' U2 R U2 L'
Rw2 Rw2 R U2 R U2 
Rw2 z
= z' Rw2 R' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' R U2 R U2 Rw2 z (22f) 
or, if we invert the Rw moves,
= z' Rw2 R' U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' R U2 R U2 Rw2 z (22f)

My personal favorite alg for the adj. case, however, is the 18f I made partially using cube explorer.
z r2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R x U2 Rw2 U2 B2 L U2 L' U2 Rw2 U2 z' y'

and I use my 17f alg [Rw2 F2 U2: r2 y Rw2 U' Rw2 U D Lw2' U' Lw2' y'] U' (which I made by being inspired by Clement's 4x4x4 solver's 16f alg) for the diagonal case. But I'm not very fast compared to a lot of you guys.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot!  I'll learn this one soon and use in a comp.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How?


I never had a diag. parity in a solve.

If you ever come across the diag. parity in a solve and you don't know the direct alg. to solve it, you can use opp. parity and N-perm.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2013)

What if you got an OLL skip?


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 28, 2013)

i just do parity alg and N perm cuz im awesome


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you making fun of me? Or are you really awesome??


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2013)

That's Rowe. I can confirm that he really is awesome.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 1, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Are you making fun of me? Or are you really awesome??


I'm making fun of myself for doing the slowest possible thing someone could do for the diagonal corner swap. Its sarcasm lol. The only person I'm making fun of is myself.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 2, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I never had a diag. parity in a solve.



I ask how you avoid it and this is your answer? Seriously?


----------



## EMI (Mar 2, 2013)

Why is N-perm + PLL parity the slowest thing you could do? I do that sub4 on 4x4... I don't like these weird algorithms for the case


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2013)

That's kinda long, I'll just do an Nperm and the normal PP.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 2, 2013)

what about y perm + The other pll parity?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> what about y perm + The other pll parity?



Y perm results in 2 diagonally swapped corners, but the edges are adjacent. I might as well do an Nperm that swaps 2 edges opposite of each other.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I ask how you avoid it and this is your answer? Seriously?


Is this better: If there is PLL parity I choose on which side I want to apply the "normal" PLL parity alg. depending on which PLL I will get after the alg. is applied.


----------



## EMI (Mar 2, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Is this better: If there is PLL parity I choose on which side I want to apply the "normal" PLL parity alg. depending on which PLL I will get after the alg. is applied.



and that is how you avoid getting opposite corner parity. Makes sense...


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2013)

You don't avoid it; more like manipulate it into an Nperm or something.


----------

